# Looking to buy a good starter sprayer



## Casper (Oct 27, 2009)

Been w/a guy a couple years & now looking to go on my own. On budget ,but I do interior & exterior. Have alot of other equipment to buy! Just want somthing that can do my jobs for the next year or so.!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of scope of work will you be performing? You layed a base for the next 2 years. Alot can change in 2 years. You could be spraying high builds and a small pump will not do. You could be in industrial applications where you have to spray epoxy. Def have to be careful of how you choose before you can surely determine the scope of work you want to perform.

My first spray gun i bought was a Graco 695 high boy from a Duron store. It worked fine for me, but i knew I was not going to be spraying the exotic coatings and such. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

If your only doing repaints, I would suggest a graco 390 or something similar, its a base level comerical sprayer. Its only electric. If your doing new work I would suggest something that is gas operated and can use two guns, I like the speedflows for this, I forget the numbers maybe 690. In order to suggest a pump we need to know what your using it for, you can also rent a couple of differnt pumps and decide what you like.


----------



## Al B (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a graco 795 which is kind of pricey and also just bought a titan 440i which is around $1000.00. It works well for repaints as well new con. You can up 300 ft. of line on it. I had a 740i which worked well also and sold it after I got my graco dumb move.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I would also consider which brand is carried and has service/parts available in your area. Check out your local paint store, maybe you can pick up a used one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out the Titan 740 or 440. As others have said in past threads. Buy for the future not just for the present. I bought a Titan speeflo 8900 when I started EPI. I never had a job to big or small. But, I know that a $3000+ item is hard at start up and if your bankroll is the roll on your dinner plate. You can also try going to your local paint store (not a rental yard) and rent one on your next job. If you like it and it works for your jobs, then buy one. You might even get lucky and get to buy the rental. They unload those every year or so for a lot less than a new, sometimes they will give a warranty with it. 
.
you really can't go wrong as long as you stay with Graco or Titan. Everyone has their preference on what type. 
Good luck.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My first sprayer was a Mustang 3800 (same as a Graco 190ES I believe). It is still used to spray all my painted trimwork. I have added a larger airlessco since I felt that I was abusing my Mustang 3800 to prime out 6-8,000 sq. ft. homes. I have also added a 395 Graco for lacquer. I would recommend either a Graco 395 or Titan 440, but I was just at SW yesterday and they were saying they are recommending the Graco more than the Titan lately since they have had more issues with the Titan's since the last redesign.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> , but I was just at SW yesterday and they were saying they are recommending the Graco more than the Titan lately since they have had more issues with the Titan's since the last redesign.


Last time a paint vendor recommended this over that. It was because that wasn't giving them their incentives. So I don't pay much atention when they start talking that jive. I know titan did have issues a few years back.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think mr. fixit did mention something about the repair shop needing a computer to calibrate or fix the new 440i??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Since you said starter sprayer, i say go with the the graco 390, or 395, or Titan 440i. You can look into used if you are on a leaner budget than those will allow. Good Luck and work the job don't let the job work you.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Casper said:


> Just want somthing that can do my jobs for the next year or so.!



Well, I've got a good crew, we can do your jobs for the next year or so!


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

But seriously, I went with an ASM zip sprayer that is seemingly identical to the Graco 390 but $200 less at my paint store and the counter guy that does sprayer repairs recommended it because it is made at the same factory as the Graco. I'd second the vote for the Graco 390 or the Titan 440i though if they are more readily available to you.


----------

